# Toilet explosion



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Got a call for this a couple days ago Cieling fan caught on fire in the middle of the night melted the T bar ceiling around it and fell in the toilet, putting out the fire and flooding the unit


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Damn that is crazy!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ceiling fan over toilet??
Not sure i ever seen one.
Dont even know if code allows it


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

That's what you call good planing.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

I call that effing up in forward.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it saved the place from burning down haha


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Did you mean a fart fan.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah fart fan


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Damn! Sounds like a scenario in one of the final destination movies...that'd be how I go out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good thing nobody was using that toilet especially a little child.


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I guess thats what happens when the fans on all night! Donair shop maybe? LOL close call !


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> Got a call for this a couple days ago Cieling fan caught on fire in the middle of the night melted the T bar ceiling around it and fell in the toilet, putting out the fire and flooding the unit


I can see this happening,glad nobody got hurt.i first thought someone pinched a massive load and blew toilet up:laughing:


----------



## Canadiana (May 12, 2013)

Oh I imagine the smell of melting fart fan wouldve alerted anyone to what was going on. Thats funny as hell tho.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought it had to do with the Flushmate recall...


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a customer that had been barbequing on a grill with a down draft vent. Well he'd had a couple cocktails and fell asleep while burning off his grill. It got so hot that it caught something on fire in the floor. One good thing about CPVC. The fire got so hot it melted the pipe and it put the fire out.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Good thing nobody was using that toilet especially a little child.


 The fire overhead might have been a clue to use a different bathroom :laughing:


----------

